# I can't decide on only one (but I have to)



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Please vote to help me make a frickin' decision!





p.s. try to avoid voting on all on them. ; )


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

It's so bad, I can't even vote in my own poll. :r


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

Why have one of those when you can get a whole case of White Owl/Grape and smoke them all month, YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

This is simple. Sig IV or Lancero. Happy hunting!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Bolivar Royal Corona
Cohiba Lancero ('01)
Por Larranaga Petit Corona


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

well if you want to smoke something now then the lanceros would be a good choice.

but if you want to save something for later then anything else would be a good choice.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

1. OK, now if I hypothetically narrowed it down to Lanceros, should I get '01s or '05s?

2. What's the prevailing wisdom on whether '06 boxes are better with box codes from 1st half of '06 or 2nd half of '06, or anywhere therein?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> 1. OK, now if I hypothetically narrowed it down to Lanceros, should I get '01s or '05s?
> 
> 2. What's the prevailing wisdom on whether '06 boxes are better with box codes from 1st half of '06 or 2nd half of '06, or anywhere therein?


1. I haven't had the '05s but the '01s are excellent!
2. Prevailing wisdom? I have no clue. My take? No significant difference.


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> 1. OK, now if I hypothetically narrowed it down to Lanceros, should I get '01s or '05s?
> 
> 2. What's the prevailing wisdom on whether '06 boxes are better with box codes from 1st half of '06 or 2nd half of '06, or anywhere therein?


I have a box of 2005 Lanceros... wonderful.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

almost anything from 2006 is very good. I wouldn't hesitate to grab a box of anything from SLR either. Yummy!!:tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe I'm way off here, but it seems to me that you should be able to get almost any two other boxes for the cost of the '01 Lanceros.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Maybe I'm way off here, but it seems to me that you should be able to get almost any two other boxes for the cost of the '01 Lanceros.


Maybe the others are cabs? Lanceros seem a bit out of place on that list, don't they?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Go for the 2001 Lanceros.

Can never go wrong with an aged Cohiba.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Maybe I'm way off here, but it seems to me that you should be able to get almost any two other boxes for the cost of the '01 Lanceros.


Agreed.

Also, the selection there is a broad range in price.
Do you want the most expensive or as Nicholas stated, get yourself many.
For example, the same Lanceros box of discussion (that would run you in the low to mid $300 on average - I guess more with the age you are looking at), can afford you a cab of PC's and a second box of 25's (PC).
You can also get the Choix and the RASS and have money left over to burn.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Maybe I'm way off here, but it seems to me that you should be able to get almost any two other boxes for the cost of the '01 Lanceros.


It's true but, price is not the primary factor here, strangely enough.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I voted other.
If you don't already have a box of BBF's, get some!!!
(If you do, I'd have to vote for the Choix Supreme for taste for the $$)

What area do your tastes wander towards? What do you already have in stock? Trying to accumulate more of a different vitola?


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Boli pc and rass thats 2 for the price of 1 on your list.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> It's true but, price is not the primary factor here, strangely enough.


Heh!

How do you spell _shhhh-ckk!!_

Keep in mind that a cab of 50 is still technically "one box".


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Heh!
> 
> How do you spell _shhhh-ckk!!_
> 
> Keep in mind that a cab of 50 is still technically "one box".


Is that the sound of me hitting outcroppings, branches, a cliff-dwelling bird on my way down?


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I have (or have had) all but two of the cigars on your list (the ERDM and PL are smokes I've never tried). Of the ones I've enjoyed, I picked the Lanceros and the Monte No. 2's. These are both solid choices that I know I want to keep in my humi at all times. I can't argue the Siglo IV, and I buy a lot of Boli's. Still, the two I chose are benchmarks, so you gotta get 'em.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

With my limited experience I am choosing the Juan Lopez. :ss


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> Boli pc and rass thats 2 for the price of 1 on your list.


agreed.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Sandman said:


> This is simple. Sig IV or Lancero. Happy hunting!


:tpd:

The Siglo IV needs to get some more love, that is for sure!  :r

If price is not an option, I would definitely get either the IV's or the lanceros. Personally, I think the IV is the best of the siglo line (especially for the price). If you like small RG cigars, get the lanceros, if you want something a little thicker, get the IV's. I was gifted a IV from 06 a few weeks ago and it was fantastic. :dr


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Is that the sound of me hitting outcroppings, branches, a cliff-dwelling bird on my way down?


No, my friend.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> No, my friend.


... ah yes. Well, I hope to present this opportunity to my "business" partner in the right way.

p.s. One down: Boli RCs, no longer on the list. ; ) However, a new month is approaching.... So, I still need to get focused.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

My order would be:

Lanceros
RASS
BRC


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

After much contemplation, I rescind my vote on the Cohiba Lanceros and would like to place a vote for 'Other'.

Since price is not an object. why not Behikes..

http://www.cigars-review.org/Cohiba-Behike.htm


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

my "other" choice is the rafael gonzalez lonsdales - especially since they're now discontinued. if you can find a box, grab 'em!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Buy the most expensive ones, that way I can come over your place and scam a couple. :ss

Seriously, if you want to smoke them right away, you should probably go with the 01's. If you don't mind laying them down a bit, go with some 06's. That said, many of the 06's are great right out of the box.

Either way, I'm coming over to scam some. 

Doc


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

... as soon as they get here.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I really like the H. Upmann Magnum 46. Great cigar, won't break the bank.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> One down: Boli RCs, no longer on the list. :cb


*POS JUL 06*

However, a new month has arrived.... So, I need to stay focused.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> *POS JUL 06*
> 
> However, a new month has arrived.... So, I need to stay focused.


good work...


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Bolivar Beli-Finos.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I got off track:Rafael Gonzales Lonsdale PUC MAY 02.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> I got off track:Rafael Gonzales Lonsdale PUC MAY 02.


:r Very nice! Had my eye on some of those, myself.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Snakeyes said:


> I really like the H. Upmann Magnum 46. Great cigar, won't break the bank.


50 from '05 already aging.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I think I'm lost:

*RyJ Exhibicion No. 4 (50)*
*JNL JUL 03*

Gotta get back on track...


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

khubli said:


> After much contemplation, I rescind my vote on the Cohiba Lanceros and would like to place a vote for 'Other'.
> 
> Since price is not an object. why not Behikes..
> 
> http://www.cigars-review.org/Cohiba-Behike.htm


A HUGE :tu on the CoLanceros, an A+++ cigar!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> I got off track:Rafael Gonzales Lonsdale PUC MAY 02.


high five! had one of my '04s on friday night - what a wonderful cigar...


----------

